# Camping along the Bear River



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm interested in going out on the Bear somewhere between the bird refuge and Cutler Reservoir for a camping trip. There's not much going on in the fishing section, so I thought I'd post the same question over here in the waterfowl section. Anybody know of a good campsite on the Bear? If you don't want to post it on the forum you could send a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

There are a few parks along the river below the ****. their is camp Fife (scout camp). sure you could stay there. but that is not far below the ****. there is some more Church property called Petersen Park. You could camp there. than in Elwood there is Hansen park also a place to camp... you might want to do your trip soon as the run off is not much and they are soon to pull the water from the river and fill the canal systems. You will do more pushing your canoe than paddling.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Petersen Park sounds interesting. I'll try to track it down.


----------

